# John Deer 425 Cutting Deck/PTO



## luminaZ34 (Jul 21, 2012)

hello,
I am having some problems with my john deer 425. I parked my tractor the day before my problem happend, i just finished cutting my grass and i had no problems that day. But the next day i found my tractors cutting deck removed. My son had removed it so the next day we put it together using the manuel (i also have another tractor very similar to it so it was not a big deal). So i pulled it out of the shop and sat there for 6 minutes to warm it up. I pressed the PTO button and the blades never moved and the engine died. I started it up again full throttle and it died again. I did it 5-6 times diferent throttle levels and it kept dieing. it has less that 900 hours on it. Any ideas would really help me. Thank you so much :cheers:


----------

